# Nice trout but cost me $381.00



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Went Sunday morning daybreak to Johnson's beach grassflats looking for specs. I recently had a pair of perscription wrap around sunglasses made, HD lenses, polorized and progressive lenses. Awesome fishing glasses for the old man. $381.00 and figured they would last me a few years. So i am at the launch and its still dark, so I put my sunglasses up on my hat and wear my other glasses. 

So barely in the water at the launch site in like 1 1\2 ft of water I throw my zara spook bone color (my favorite) and BAM a fish nails it and its pulling hard so i think hmmm nice red, finaly get it to the kayak and its a really nice trout 23.5. Cool so i am stoked now. I start working the shorline and bam a nice slot red 18 incher. By this time the east wind is beginning to blow and its getting warmer and I go to take my hat off to wipe the sweat and OH SH$T there goes my glasses in the water. I could never find them in all that grass. I went after work yesterday to look again but no luck. So lessoned learned: a dollar spent a a stupid lanyard would have been nice:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch.....hurting that billfold!!!! nice trout like you said, hope he eats good fer ya!


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Dang that sucks!

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

What area in general? I fish there every day and although maybe fruitless, will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice trout....
try to go back there on low tide...im pretty sure you'll find it. Good luck.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Good looking trout. Sorry to hear about the glasses. Your exact issue is why the only time I wear contacts is while fishing.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats why I get me a nice pair of Pugs at tom thumb. Ive lost dozens of glasses in my day!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Bigkidneys said:


> What area in general? I fish there every day and although maybe fruitless, will keep an eye out for them.


 Thanks I was about 15 yards out from the shoreline and about 200-300 yards west of the launch about where that pinetree is at. black frame grey tint and the name Bolle on them. I did go back there yesterday at low tide with no luck.Thanks again..


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I feel your pain man. My croakies broke so I was just putting my glasses on my hat like you. Fri when I was getting ready to go fishing I yanked my hat off and my costa del mar wave 580 permits($250) hit the tile and cracked my lens. I did the same thing a month earlier with my costa 580 swordfish.....Now I have some plastic lens costas with croakies until I can send them back to be replaced.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

hit that area again with a nice size magnet ") soory man i fell you i have perscription sunglasses


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry Pete for your loss..................


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry Pete. I've done similar things and lost good stuff. Maybe they'll turn up.


----------



## alnavigator (Jul 12, 2012)

great fish. like the action story of the event. here's a crazy thought, try using a metal detector and you may pick up the hinges on the frames


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are at the bottom in 700 feet of water and I am blind as a bat without them. Had to fish the rest of the day by brail and fortunately had a buddy that could drive the boat home! Sorry for your loss, but nice trout!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup.... Thanks folks for your support and I am not the only dumb a$$ lol


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I feel your pain man. My croakies broke so I was just putting my glasses on my hat like you. Fri when I was getting ready to go fishing I yanked my hat off and my costa del mar wave 580 permits($250) hit the tile and cracked my lens. I did the same thing a month earlier with my costa 580 swordfish.....Now I have some plastic lens costas with croakies until I can send them back to be replaced.


You fared better than me. I had high end costas i had kept up with for over 8 years. Never had a strap on them. Gulf, bay, and lakes in very fast boats, my yak & everything in between. Finally decided to send them back for new lenses after 3 years of auffering scratches. 

You guessed it, first time I ever turned the yak over in the bay. Was so worried about the $$ in rods and reels that I had recovered and pulled anchor before i realized my ancient hat and glasses were gone. Way out in 7' over grass, no hope to find for lense replacement. At least I got my $ worth over 8 yrs and didn't lose as much as the OP. miss that old hat too.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

bummer ya should have hung with the old lenses lol I had only used mine once..


----------

